

Ask HN: Where is Steve Yegge? - Bleys

I'm sure many of you are familiar with Steve Yegge and his (Drunken) Blog Rants.  He's a languages guru, opinionated about a lot of topics I care about, and had been at blogging for a long time; often silly, also poignant.  After quite some time at Amazon, he's been at Google for a few years.  His supposedly final series of posts, "The Programmer's View of the Universe", has not seen any attention since the third entry on May 18 2009: http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2009/05/programmers-view-of-universe-part-3.html<p>Not only that, but the most recent approved comment was half a year ago and I haven't seen any murmurs or hints of Steve's online presence since then.  So I'm starting to wonder:  Where is Steve Yegge?<p>Has he gone stealth and started blogging anonymously?  Is he being silent while on a skunkwork a la Building 49?  Did he decide to finish his series in the form of a book?  I don't know.  I figure someone who works at Google or knows him personally might read this and know what's up with him though.<p>If he's gone stealth: I appreciate his writing and insights and would like to keep seeing fresh work from him.  I'm willing not to share his identity/presence to protect him from trolling.  At the very least, it would be nice to know he's alive and well!  Please share what you know.
======
crpatino
In his writting, Steve seemed painfully aware of the pass of time. Said things
like... having only a handful more of 5 year blocks of life to invest wisely,
or... working at Google because life's so short to waste at a day job that do
not let you exploit your full potential. He is a smart guy, but somehow he
seems concerned of being so far away from greatness.

My personal take is that he realized those who can, do; and the others just
blog about it.

------
amarcy
When he was on the Stack Overflow podcast a while back he said that he was
going to be finished blogging shortly thereafter. That was about a year ago.

~~~
Bleys
Correct. In the last entry I referenced, he opened saying, "We're getting
close to the end of my blog. After today's entry, I only have three left to
write. After that, I'll only blog anonymously or (more likely) not at all."

------
pook
He and _Why are obviously forming an underwater hacker's paradise.

~~~
Bleys
Obviously! How didn't I guess earlier? Maybe they're in talks with Patri
Friedman (aspiring rationalist around the SIAI crowd, notable for role in
Seasteading Institute).

Silly, but maybe I should ask Patri...

good one.

